# Is Uniblue RegistryBooster2 legit?



## cathw (Nov 9, 2007)

I installed RegistryBooster2 in Windows XP and it corrected 165 registry errors. Computer ran great for a week then became painfully slow, worse than before. A pop up then offered "speed up your computer" from Uniblue. Anyone had similar problems?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF :wave:

Registry Booster is legit. Just I wouldn't recommend reg cleaners as they can do more damage than good.


----------



## jdebona (Apr 12, 2008)

Just what is this program and is it advisable to download. If so, how will I or my laptop benefit? And, is this something requiring a purchase or is it free?


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Go The Power said:


> Registry Booster is legit. Just I wouldn't recommend reg cleaners as they can do more damage than good.


GTP stated it well enough, I think. We generally don't recommend the use of registry cleaners here. So, we'll not really advise on how to get one.

Here's an interesting read:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Registry_cleaner



> There are a number of problems with the concept of a registry cleaner. Most notably, there is no reliable way for a program to know whether any particular key is 'junk' or not. Windows is closed source, so registry cleaner designers can not know for sure whether any particular key is still being used by Windows or what detrimental effects removing it may have; leading to examples of registry cleaners causing loss of functionality and, potentially, system instability.....
> 
> Any potential user of a registry cleaner must thus balance a probably negligible performance increase against a non-zero possibility of system instability. Lastly, Microsoft does not advocate the use of these tools through its support website.


----------

